# Assos bibs/shorts



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I usually use castelli shorts and I am thinking about trying out some nicer brands. Which assos model is the best value? I am tempted to just get the cheapest ones but I can't really tell what the differences are from the website. Who has them and which ones do you recommend?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I bought 2 pairs of the S5 Uno's from the outlet store... couldn't be happier with them. They're better than any other pair of bib shorts I own by a wide margin... including many some pairs that I've paid considerably more for.

Assos T FI.Uno_s5 Bib Shorts Black - Shorts - Men | ASSOS Official Factory Outlet


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Unfortunately, the best ones are no longer available, the FI13_S5 (unless your size is XL or XXL in which case they have them at the assos factory outlet). In the new S7 line, I like the Equipe the best, having also tried the Cento and Campionissimo. The latter two don't really offer anything worth the incremental price (which is considerable). I've elsewhere called the Centos the bastard child of skinny jeans and fishing waders (tight thighs + absurdly loose/low waist).


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I would not go entry level Assos, like the old T.FI.Uno_s5 and the current T.Neopro_S7. They both use the squeez'em flat method of getting your genitalia out of harms way, just like any other brand shorts I know of. All other Assos shorts have proper room for the jewelry.

The T.FI 13_S5 was super nice, but all in all I find the current T.Équipe_S7 just as good. 
Also it's warm brother, the T.Tiburu_S7 is great. Where I live that's the short for half the riding season. 
I haven't tried the T.Cento_S7, and I never liked the T.FI Mille_S5. Too wide.
I do love my T.Campionissimo_S7, but I save it for the special days, like climbing Mont Ventoux and such.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

^^^This, great input


----------



## TSW910 (Aug 8, 2012)

I, too wear the Equipe_S7 and they are very comfortable and I don't fidget as much as with other pairs of bibs


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I just picked up a pair of the Equipe_S7 and can't wait to try them out. They fit wonderfully when I tried them on inside. Hoping they get me through the 110 mile NYGF this weekend...

What I already like the most is how far up the chamois comes in the front. So tired of chafing my junk on the chamois stitching on every other shorts I own. Plus it'll hopefully provide some wind protection in the colder months since I'm not a fan of long tights.


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey dcorn,
see you at GFNY - look for me - I'm the guy with the Giant Defy!


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Im going to order the Equipe_S7. thanks for the pointers! The website for the outlet is not responding but competitive cyclist has them for $248. I am pretty excited about finally getting some nice bibs


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

@dcorn: you seriously should consider the Tiburushorts for the cooler time of the year. Its got the blasenschutz.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

kbwh said:


> @dcorn: you seriously should consider the Tiburushorts for the cooler time of the year. Its got the blasenschutz.


Yep, warmer, wind blocker and pretty water resistant too.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I went through the same thing a few months ago. After struggling with the cost issue, I visited the Assos factory outlet store. I decided to contact Assos, described my body weight, height, and waist measurements, and told them the type of riding I do and the climate I live in. Within just a few minutes, they responded back and recommended the S5 Mille. They were no more than any other brand in that price range at $159. The S7 line is the latest and greatest they have, and they are the expensive line I can't justify. The S5 Mille are pretty comfortable. There's room in the front locker room for the boys to be happy and aren't squished together like sardines anymore.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I think Castelli is quite high-end, and actually prefer them over the Assos. I ordered a pair of Mille that I wore once an then gave them away. I felt I wasted all that money. I do realize, however, that fit on bibs (like saddles too) is a personal fit item.


Donn12 said:


> Im going to order the Equipe_S7. thanks for the pointers! The website for the outlet is not responding but competitive cyclist has them for $248. I am pretty excited about finally getting some nice bibs


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

Assos Bibs are the consensus best bibs. However, the person that chose the labeling "system" for the different types and fits certainly suffers severe mental impairment.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Mandeville said:


> Assos Bibs are the consensus best bibs. However, the person that chose the labeling "system" for the different types and fits certainly suffers severe mental impairment.


Yea, my head spins when I see the model numbers posted. I also have absolutely no idea how they would compare to other bibs I wear, and therefore - other than buying them - have no way of pinpointing what might suit me within their incredibly complex and vague offerings. Hopefully I'll see and try some some day, and learn more. For now, my Castelli Kiss bibs and tights seem to work really well, but my favorites are some that are labeled Cannondale that a friend gave me from his box of surplus sponsored stuff he had in his shop.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

So I did 107 miles yesterday for the GFNY. Background info, I've been slacking big time this year and have hardly trained. I might have 10 rides and a few hundred miles before this, so my rear is definitely not used to riding. 

The Equipe_S7 bibs worked amazing, by far the most comfortable I've ever been on a bike. Much better feeling than my Castelli Aero Race bibs. Like everyone says, I didn't think about the shorts all day long. Pad was in the perfect spot and kept my sit bones comfortable, and the chamois came way up in the front so the stitches were chafing my junk, nor smashing it because it was too tight. I'm surprised since we climbed 9600 ft and I did it almost completely sitting down. When I did rides this long in the past, I'm usually barely able to get back on the bike after the last rest stop because my sit bones hurt too much. Guess I'm now doomed to ride expensive bibs.

For reference, I'm 5'11" and 195 lbs with thick quads from years of soccer and riding. The large fits perfectly, like a glove.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I think Assos bibs are great in terms of stitching and material quality; i.e., I don't really notice much issues with pilling. However, for some reason, I have noticed that the black color fades quite a bit after only one season of wear. It turns to a gray-black color. The material itself is still in great condition, but the color fades!?!?! Always washed in cold/gentle with both assos proprietary soap and occasionally with a name brand detergent that is supposedly gentle on color. 

I also like Castelli bibs, especially their 2.0 body paint bibs! Fits like a glove and love the fabric. BUT, my biggest dislike is those damn cheap castelli stickers!!! Horrible!!! They crack and peel so easily. That makes the bibs look much older than they really are. Their aero bibs seems to have the castelli emblem embedded within the material, not sure why they can't do that with their body paint bibs.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

dcorn said:


> So I did 107 miles yesterday for the GFNY. Background info, I've been slacking big time this year and have hardly trained. I might have 10 rides and a few hundred miles before this, so my rear is definitely not used to riding.
> 
> The Equipe_S7 bibs worked amazing, by far the most comfortable I've ever been on a bike. Much better feeling than my Castelli Aero Race bibs. Like everyone says, I didn't think about the shorts all day long. Pad was in the perfect spot and kept my sit bones comfortable, and the chamois came way up in the front so the stitches were chafing my junk, nor smashing it because it was too tight. I'm surprised since we climbed 9600 ft and I did it almost completely sitting down. When I did rides this long in the past, I'm usually barely able to get back on the bike after the last rest stop because my sit bones hurt too much. Guess I'm now doomed to ride expensive bibs.
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'11" and 195 lbs with thick quads from years of soccer and riding. The large fits perfectly, like a glove.


Agree 100%. I too did the GFNY and wore Assos bibs. I didn't think about the shorts all day.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Cni2i said:


> Always washed in cold/gentle with both assos proprietary soap and occasionally with a name brand detergent that is supposedly gentle on color.


Get rid of that soap. You cannot use normal laundry detergent with Assos, it's not the standard lycra that other companies use. Anything like Tide or Gain or whatever is going to destroy it. You need either an athletic wash or something like ECOS or something organic with no fragrance or color in it.

There's a reason why Assos gave out detergent with their bibs for years and years. They only stopped because their research proved it was a waste of money and that people rarely ever even used the stuff. So now they just say their bibs are not allowed in the washing machine period. People can't be trusted to follow directions and wash them correctly so now you're not officially allowed to machine wash them anymore.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> There's a reason why Assos gave out detergent with their bibs for years and years. They only stopped because their research proved it was a waste of money and that people rarely ever even used the stuff. So now they just say their bibs are not allowed in the washing machine period. People can't be trusted to follow directions and wash them correctly so now you're not officially allowed to machine wash them anymore.


Right. That's one of the reasons I don't bother with Assos bibs. Aside from the PITA factor of not being able to just throw them in with routine laundry......I'm far from a germphobe but thinking something with direct contact to a sweaty ar$e and private parts for 6 hours could use a little more than a gentle mild wash. They're bike shorts not the Shroud of Turin.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> Get rid of that soap. You cannot use normal laundry detergent with Assos, it's not the standard lycra that other companies use. Anything like Tide or Gain or whatever is going to destroy it. You need either an athletic wash or something like ECOS or something organic with no fragrance or color in it.
> 
> There's a reason why Assos gave out detergent with their bibs for years and years. They only stopped because their research proved it was a waste of money and that people rarely ever even used the stuff. So now they just say their bibs are not allowed in the washing machine period. People can't be trusted to follow directions and wash them correctly so now you're not officially allowed to machine wash them anymore.


Yikes. Okay. I guess I know now why assos bibs faded. Fortunately my castelli and rapha bibs do not have this fading issue.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I use Costco's Kirkland brand Ultra Free and Clear detergent... I haven't had issues with my Assos bibs fading.


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

I have Castelli, Aerotech Designs, specialized and Garneau bibshorts, the Aerotech and the Garneau seem to be the most comfortable for me on my biggest problem, my sitbone interface. Specialized fitted me up with a Power comp saddle and now in a 40 mile ride, I only think about the discomfort a few times. I am a bottom feeder and find all of these bibs except the specialized, the most expensive to be decent. If anyone else has recommendations for good bibs in the ~100 range, please post it up
Thanks, and sorry for any semblance of thread hijack


----------



## bike2kayak (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone have the F1.Mille LongLeg in white, i have a black pair that are my favorite and looking to get another but AssosOutlet only has in white - they're really white...

Add: I've had mine two years, washed in machine with normal allergy free detergent with no problems.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

adjtogo said:


> I went through the same thing a few months ago. After struggling with the cost issue, I visited the Assos factory outlet store. I decided to contact Assos, described my body weight, height, and waist measurements, and told them the type of riding I do and the climate I live in. Within just a few minutes, they responded back and recommended the S5 Mille. They were no more than any other brand in that price range at $159. The S7 line is the latest and greatest they have, and they are the expensive line I can't justify. The S5 Mille are pretty comfortable. There's room in the front locker room for the boys to be happy and aren't squished together like sardines anymore.


This is good info. I'm building my endurance for longer and longer rides and hate the saddle soreness/package constraint. I was telling my wife that I need to wear medium cycling shorts (32" waist) but not everything down there is medium! I need some room for the package. Are the Assos shorts/bibs my answer??


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Probably yes. I find the Assos bibs to be the best in that area. However I do not find their kuku penthouse to be all that. I personally prefer the S5 Mille and S7 Equipe chamois to that of the T.Cento.


----------

